# Disturbing find on Erie...



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

My band played a show in Port Clinton this past weekend, pulled an all nighter and at sunrise i decided to walk over to the beach area across the road from our hotel, fairly crocked, and threw a spinnerbait around this promising looking rocky point. Mind you, i've never fished the big lake in my life and my expectations weren't too high for shore fishing but i was pleasantly surprised to catch a chunky 2.5 lbish lm, and lost another of about equal size in fairly short order. And a gorgeous sunrise to boot. I'd like to know more about shore fishing bass opportunities in the PC area if anybody has any info to share, it would be much appreciated, as we will be playing quite a bit there this summer. That's all beside the point, that was the good part.
Unfortunately, my mood turned sour on the way back up the beach to the hotel, as i came across the carcasses of 3 stout-ass smallies that had had there throats cut, clearly by human hands. What would motivate someone to do this? I've seen pics on this site of muskies with their heads cut off, theoretically at the hands of amateur hillbilly biologists that favor bass or walleye and think that muskies decimate populations of their favorite gamefish. I can't fathom the logic. Smallies compete with walleyes to some extent i imagine, and certainly eat some juvenile perch, but from everything i've read through the years i can't see that being the motivation. Maybe just some sinister-minded wastes of flesh. Maybe there's an underground goby worshiping cult out there. Whatever it was, it make me sick to my stomach. Any theories?


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well i got only one response to this issue. People are stupid. And there is no cure. As my Father in Law says "theres only 2 things ya cant fix A broken light bulb and STUPID".


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

some folks are just plain stupid,sick,ignorant,retarded,uncaring,disgusting,etc,etc,etc...those who done that will get theirs sooner or later.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Being ignorant would make them do it.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

thaats pathetic who would do that


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont understand it either. Ignorance and stupidity are what comes to mind. If you are going to kill a fish at least make it because you are going to eat it. Dont just waste it.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Stupidity certainly has no bounds.

I can't figure why anyone would do that to any species. (Other than invasive)


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't think of a better situation for my old saying... stupidity kills!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

they probably didnt have a "reason" for doing what they did.............just some idiot looking for kicks !!!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I'd rather think somebody had cut their throats to bleed them, just like a walleye, but along came Mr. ****. Something similar happened to my uncle a few years ago. He had 4 walleyes on the bank, and kept fishing. When he decided to leave, his fish were gone. He found one, being dragged away by a ****.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Alot of people think the throat is the best part to eat on a fish


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

probably the same idiot unzipping the female steelies for the roe and tossing the carcass on the bank - I know most stockers don't naturally reproduce - it just hacks me off


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thats about as sad as it gets


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

To answer your first question about where to fish in port clinton.....send me a PM


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds like someone was making an example of them. Maybe they couldn't keep their mouths shut about the Latonsky heist?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I too have heard down at alum creek some guys killing muskies because they say that the bass population is being depleted because of them. But the truth is that the muskies in most of our inland lakes don't reproduce naturally in the lakes. There is only one lake where they has been some evidence of natural reproduction and that is Berlin. So the muskies that are in there are at a set amount. It is really sad that the ODNR goes through so much trouble to stock muskies and then idiots go out there and kill them just out of spite. Which the muskies are mostly feeding on the shad anyway and not the bass. There is no reason to kill fish needlessly. The people who did that to those smallies are the lowest of the low, no doubt about that.


----------

